# Party for several days



## Daniel A.

„At the Adelphi, Monty Shearman was throwing a party.
It had begun after lunch and was to continue intermittently
for several days. Most of the Bloomsbury set
looked in at one time or another, although they had
trouble afterwards remembering exactly who had been
there with whom.“
Nicholas Best - The Greatest Day in History

Nu prea înţeleg ultima frază. Cei din grupul Bloomsbury nu se cunoşteau întrei ei şi mai târziu nu-şi mai aminteau exact cine fusese cu cine?


----------



## farscape

Grupul Bloomsbury (Bloomsbury set/group), nu acceptau că erau în mod oficial un grup, conform cu Wikipedia. 

Bănuiesc că autorul încearcă să sublinieze acel aspect punctând faptul că pe parcursul petrecerii diverși membri au vizitat temporar (looked in) petrecerea după care "nu-și mai aminteau cine a fost și cine nu, și ce însoțitori /companioni au avut".


----------



## Daniel A.

Mulțumesc.


----------

